# Which interior quick detailer is everyone using?



## Mrpaulp (Jan 15, 2016)

Mine at the moment is Ez car care slick spray not a bad product but looking for a change


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

The sonax matt effect interior cleaner from eurocarparts because its so cheap from there. Brilliant cleaner, leaves the trim exactly as it left the factory, no shiny stuff. Really good if you want the factory look.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autofinesse spritz  leaves a lovely matte finish


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Waxaddict interior detailer


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Sonax Matt cleaner is great and cheap from Eurocrats parts.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I like Meguiars Carpet & Interior Cleaner, does a great job on all surfaces and lovely Matt look.


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Adams interior detailer


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Typeroz said:


> Adams interior detailer


 2nd that 15% off this weekend.Nice fresh scent like baby powder :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Haven't tried that one, one for the list.:thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I've been on AF Spritz for about 6 months and been Happy with it but Just about to Order some Adams for a change, gets good reviews from everyone.


----------



## autograph (May 12, 2016)

Another for AF Spritz


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

66Rob said:


> Haven't tried that one, one for the list.:thumb:


 Fair play leaves a lovely finish,slightly darker but no extra shine.Adams make some cracking products


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

hows adams compared to spritz mate? is it more shiny?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I wanted something glossier, not shiny but not the usual total matte, so I got some Britemax Interior Dressing with my last order, will be trying it out tomorrow on the wifes skip.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> hows adams compared to spritz mate? is it more shiny?


 Its not more shiny,think more darker richer look,i use spritz on family cars and adams or dressle on the clios as cheap French plastic no like spritz for some reason


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

+1 for af spritz leaves a great finish and pleasant smell too 
Sonax is good stuff too but didn't seam to last as long as spritz


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

+1 for Adams Total Interior Detailer - perfectly neutral finish, which suits me fine.

Can anyone tell me what the fragrance is? I've been using it for a year and still can't tie it down! I sometimes think it's like Thai Coconut / Lemongrass!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

f4780y said:


> +1 for Adams Total Interior Detailer - perfectly neutral finish, which suits me fine.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the fragrance is? I've been using it for a year and still can't tie it down! I sometimes think it's like Thai Coconut / Lemongrass!


 Think its like baby powder or lotion


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Think its like baby powder or lotion


Baby lotion, just had a sniff!


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

You are right, of course. Isn't it weird I just couldn't pinpoint it for a year? Just had another sniff and now I get the baby lotion thing... Cheers!


----------



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

another vote for af spritz or af dressle for a bit more shiny


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> 2nd that 15% off this weekend.Nice fresh scent like baby powder :thumb:


I'll third that so easy to use and far better than any of the previous products I've used from other brands. Smell is awesome too


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Adams is my go to, nice fresh smell.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Great to see Adam's getting such great feedback 

15% off this weekend using code - Dw15 

Have a good weekend chaps


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

thanx to everyone i have now ordered some adams total interior detailer from jeff to try instead of spritz


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> thanx to everyone i have now ordered some adams total interior detailer from jeff to try instead of spritz


Let us know what you think buddy


----------



## Mrpaulp (Jan 15, 2016)

hardtail said:


> another vote for af spritz or af dressle for a bit more shiny


Does autofinesse dresseie have any cleaning abilitys?


----------



## Mrpaulp (Jan 15, 2016)

I remember When i would buy any aerosol shine on spray from the petrol station. now days you can buy interior sprays that give all type of finishes


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Depending on the surface, either Carlack Plastic Restore or Finish Kare #108AS.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Meguiars Ultimate Quik Interior Detailer. It's tremendous stuff this.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Mrpaulp said:


> I remember When i would buy any aerosol shine on spray from the petrol station. now days you can buy interior sprays that give all type of finishes


Ah happy days. I remember spraying back to black on the rubber mats in my Cortina. Boy didn't they look black and shiny.......until I got out of the car in my leather soled smart shoes and turned into Bambi on ice


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Chemical Guys Inner Clean tho im waiting on the postman delivering my Meguiars Ultimate Quik Interior Detailer heard so many great thing's about it and i cant wait to try it


----------



## Mrpaulp (Jan 15, 2016)

sean ryan said:


> Chemical Guys Inner Clean tho im waiting on the postman delivering my Meguiars Ultimate Quik Interior Detailer heard so many great thing's about it and i cant wait to try it


After looking at an review I quite like the finish meguiar natural shine spray gives but unfornatly can't be used on leather


----------



## JODmeister (Mar 14, 2014)

Had some good results with BD Clean Apc for a deep clean followed by auto finesse dressle.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

CG inner clean is good and smells very nice. Like pineapples

Poorboys natural look is another good one and is more glossy but my current favourite is ADS coconut dash

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## guv (May 6, 2016)

Can anyone confirm which of these Sonax products from eurocarparts is best?

Sonax Xtreme ****pit Cleaner Matt effect 
Sonax Xtreme Car Interior Cleaner


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Car interior cleaner is a cleaner like APC for fabrics and plastic; ****pit cleaner is for plastics only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guv (May 6, 2016)

Thanks, it's for an e91 BMW with leather seats, so I assume the ****pit cleaner would do the job and then I'd need something else for the seats.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, ****pit cleaner for the plastics and you can clean the leather with a general APC or Interior cleaner, but you'll need something specific to treat the leather. 

I've got a tub of Dr Leather wipes personally. The big tub never ends if you only have one car. 

I've got other leather wipes (3m and simoniz) but haven't tried them yet. Big fan of wipes at the moment. You can really contort the wipes into all the crevices and seams better than a spray and microfiber - good if you get into the habit of wiping everything down a couple of times a week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Give Waxaddict a try - http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/interior-cleaning-vacuums/magicglaze-interior-detailer

Leaves a slick, matt and smear free finish, and smells of bubblegum. Its really good. Cracking value but you would have to wait for delivery as it is not stocked in store.

Richard


----------



## MJA88 (May 22, 2016)

Currently using Turtle Wax "Extreme Nanotech ****pit and Bumper" << Gotta love that marketing!

I was attracted by the bright green bottle to be honest. It does the job. Just as well as the diluted Daisy surface spray I was using before. 

I usually finish off with one of those dashboard shine aerosol sprays too, mainly for the scent. Although as much as I try to buff it all out there's always a glossy patch left behind somewhere.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Some pics OP requested of the finish of interior detailer (waxaddict), maybe these pics will be useful to someone else aswell- a few materials including plastic, leather, veneers and pleather













I know you asked for these a while ago mrpaulp, apologies for the delay the car hasn't recieved much tlc lately


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Forgot to mention...smells like bubblegum!


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Tried Lucas slick mist interior today ( my first interior detailer ever ) 
Very good cleaning power but smell not nice so avoid that one. Would have been amazing if the smell was very good.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

I've got a sample bottle of treat from Mitchell and King to try for interior plastics etc. If it's as good as the waxes it'll be a fantastic product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

I use APC for the hard stuff once buying the car. Then its just maintenance with Sonax ****pit cleaner. They have matte and gloss version i use the glossy one since the car is black inside but its personal preference 
Glossy dressing works great for exterior too not only interior as matte is.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Where do you guys get the wax addict interior from. Can't seem to find it


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Spike85 said:


> Where do you guys get the wax addict interior from. Can't seem to find it


Buy it online via Halfords.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

It's coming up that it's unavailable. None on eBay or CYC


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/interior-cleaning-vacuums/magicglaze-interior-detailer


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for the link it was the other one I wanted the bubblegum one. I'll keep an eye out for it back in stock


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Tbh I have both and they smell almost the same :x, magic glaze one is better value as it is double the volume for the same price


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

That's good enough for me then thank you


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Meguiars Ultimate Quik Interior Detailer. It's tremendous stuff this.


+1 I'm using this at the moment and it's great.


----------

